# Im Looking for a Comic



## Trezu (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey everyone, im looking for a Comic to read in my off time.
what im looking for is  something Romantic, interesting and has Drama

i don't mind if there are sections of the comic that feature adult material. i haven't read a lot sadly (besides some Yaoi Doujins >/////>) 

but i would really like to find some good romance.  i would like to find one that tackles LGBT topics as well, all thou i don't mind straight. 

Sorry for my english as well.


----------



## --Kyba-- (Aug 9, 2013)

Fur Piled sounds like your best bet, but it is 90% LGBT, it's kind of like "slice of life" style, so yea it has romance and a lot of drama.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 9, 2013)

You can check out the comic I am making with Graymuzzle. He wrote the story (the text story is completed and available on his SoFurry account) and I am adapting it to comic. We post twice a week. His story is about a year in the life of an anthro poodle girl. The world is a mix of anthros and humans. Other main characters include her love interest (a human), an Irish setter, chihuahua, cocker spaniel and others.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9230135/

There are adult scenes, but it isn't primarily a porn comic. I have 79 pages posted on my account so far (I post a few weeks behind Gray so he gets more of the attention) and he is up to the current page 95.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

The only things that come to mind are Circles and Associated Student Bodies.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well you might like Rascals, though I'm not a hardcore fan of it. It might have what you're looking for.


----------



## Ginfinite (Aug 19, 2013)

Husky92, about a werewolf and human in highschool LGBT. And also captaingerbear same concept but shorter. I recommend these. :-D gay characters, codyvfrost does have comics but not romantic


----------



## Aleu (Aug 30, 2013)

Las Lindas has romance and drama. Nothing LGBT that I've noticed.


----------

